# CF cellphone plan



## Griswald DME (3 Oct 2004)

My wife and I are tired of paying an average of $110 (including taxes, 6.95 charge, call id etc.) for our two cell phones.   We are with Rogers and our two-year contract is up in November so we are looking for an alternative plan, or an alternative provider.

I do not want FIDO as there canadian coverage sucks, outside the city its very difficult/near impossible to get coverage. So I want to stick with one of the providers with a large coverage area, especially when I go on course to who knows where in Canada, etc.

Anyone here know of a company that gives a great plan/military discount?   I live in Vancouver but really it doesn't matter who I deal with I would imagine.

DME


----------



## Cpl4Life (4 Oct 2004)

Holy crfap man thats a lot of money for cell phones.  I have a pay as you go plan only because I don't use my cell that often.  Have you phoned Rogers and Telus to see what they offer Military?


----------



## Goober (4 Oct 2004)

DME, that all depends where you live. Mind shedding some light?


----------



## winchable (4 Oct 2004)

I'm sure I don't need to tell you but..anything over a one year contract is a bad idea.
I've learned it the hard way.


----------



## Cpl4Life (4 Oct 2004)

Goober said:
			
		

> DME, that all depends where you live. Mind shedding some light?



What do you want him to shed some light on?


----------



## Goober (4 Oct 2004)

Cpl4Life said:
			
		

> What do you want him to shed some light on?



lol don't mind me, just realized he said where he was from. Thanks for pointing it out 

DME: Try Telus, as far as I know they donot have a military discount, however, I don't know for sure. Just call thier customer care, they will let you know for sure. You'll find more info here http://www.telusmobility.com/bc/pcs/index.shtml


----------



## dutchie (4 Oct 2004)

I have always used Rogers/Cantel, and receive a Fed Gov discount. I pay $23/month plus fees for 200 anytime mins.....

I wouldn't use Telus for any cost. Bastards tried to charge me $9 for 'administrative Costs' to cancel call waiting.....and the bugger explained that this was to cover the data entry costs entailed in cancelling my call waiting. I told him that was like going into a corner store to buy a chocolate bar and being charged $1, plus $0.50 to ring it up.

Anyhow, I digress. Stay away from Telus, they are just awful.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (4 Oct 2004)

Heck, I don't wear a uniform anymore, and Rogers gave me a discount, after I told them I had just released. 

Ask, you may be surprised.


----------



## MikeM (4 Oct 2004)

I haven't experience any problems with telus. I've been with telus for almost 3 years now and I haven't had any problems dealing with them. Excellent coverage.


----------



## JBP (4 Oct 2004)

One provider you folks forgot to mention is Bell... They can be a stickler on the contracts but they have greatest coverage of all cellphones in Canada by far. I have a Fido and will not ever leave them until I absolutely have to, but if I DID, I would chose Bell. 

They have very customizable packages/plans and by far best coverage. Make sure when you get a phone from them that you get one that has Analog AND Digit GPRS coverage though or you'll only get about 1/3 the coverage area...

I will NEVER go to Telus... RIPOFF! Crappy coverage inside any buildings, ok outside.. I've worked for a major cellphone provider for a couple years now and know the ins and outs etc... Wouldn't ever go with Rogers either.... Absolute GARBAGE... Crappy plans and coverage+you have to sign contract...

SO...

Benefits of each company:
FIDO- No contracts, good plans/packages, somewhat weak coverage
Bell- Best coverage, need contract, somewhat more $$$
Telus- Medium coverage except inside, $$$ also, average plans (Marketing is thier trick to get you to sign up!!!)
Rogers- Crappy plans and coverage, ripoff contracts

*****NOTE*****
Any cellphone provider now days has what the competitors all refer to as "World Capable Cellphones", in other words they will work /almost/ anywhere in any industrialized nation. That is because they will simply roam off the local networks and route your calls for you. Therefore if your on an OP somewhere in Buckfuck woods up North, if there is a city nearby, it'll prolly work...

These phone's aren't actually all the expensive either... If you want to get really expensive though you can get a satellite phone. Don't even know WHERE to get one of those though..

Joe
Trying to help!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2004)

Recruit Joe said:
			
		

> Telus- Medium coverage except inside,



I find most times it's your type of phone that limits your signal in a building. I've been to Pet, Meaford, Gagetown, Wainwright and Twenty Nine Palms, California with Telus. Gotten good signals in all places. Both in the training area and in buildings, when the Bell guys couldn't. If there's a signal to be had, I can get it. Also never had any problem with the company since '98.


----------



## Goober (5 Oct 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I find most times it's your type of phone that limits your signal in a building. I've been to Pet, Meaford, Gagetown, Wainwright and Twenty Nine Palms, California with Telus. Gotten good signals in all places. Both in the training area and in buildings, when the Bell guys couldn't. If there's a signal to be had, I can get it. Also never had any problem with the company since '98.



Thats true, plus it has to do with the bandwidth. The lower bandwidth, or frequency bands like 800/850 mhz have more penetrating power, and you will get better signal from one of those bandwidths in buildings as opposed to 1900mhz. Of course like you said the receiver in the phone itself matters alot too. Also, every single building is different too. RF interference varies from building to building. Maybe one building has shielded twisted pair CAT 5 cable, when another only uses unshielded.. (more RF interference)


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I digress. Stay away from Telus, they are just awful.


I agree, I have a telus pay as you go, and although they have a good (comparatively) airtime rate for pay as you go, if your phone breaks, has to be replaced for any reason, or you just plain want to change your phone, they charge you $25 to type a few numbers into a computer to change the # to a new phone, and it's all automated on their end, YOU call in or go online and enter the info to change it over. aaarrggghhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2004)

I can not completely expres my disgust with Rogers TWICE they entered the wrong numbers from my cheque (pre authorized payment) and started hounding me for money because the bills were not being paid. I finally flipped and told them to go pound sand. Been with Telus since Feb and have a Motorola T731, best phone I have ever had, gets reception anywhere. I recently went to NS on vacation and the phone works there too!! The only place it hasn't worked is the Hamilton Airport  ??? For my money, Telus is the best out there.


----------



## Poppa (5 Oct 2004)

I have the DND corporate account with Bell. Pretty good, I'm trying to find the contract to get more details.
I guess my ammo can filing method isn't as good as I thought.

Cheers


----------



## meni0n (5 Oct 2004)

You call rogers and ask for a corporate plan when they ask which company you say national defence. I got 150 mins and unlimited weeknights after 6pm and unlimited weekends for 25$.


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Oct 2004)

sweet deal, now i just have to figure a way to join the reserves while working the continental shift ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2004)

I get 150 minutes (plenty for me) and free long distance anywhere in North America (great for me) for $30.00/ mth. Plus all the other little doo dads Caller ID, Call Waiting, International Calling, etc. Straight plan, no discount.


----------



## JBP (5 Oct 2004)

Of course your actual handset/phone will ultimately determine how good your reception is, that is why I suggested getting a phone that is Analog+Digital+GPRS capable (GPRS not to be mistaken with GPS), and if you can afford it, world capable. You will most likely pay "roaming" charges if you enable the world feature and travel of course...

Joe

The ever vigilant fido customer:

For the last couple years, FIDO has had a rewards program for good customers where you can get a new phone for a discounted price. I got a $200.00 phone for $45.00 brand new, NO CONTRACT.. Because I paid my bill on time for a year....
 ;D


----------



## Morgs (21 Oct 2004)

meni0n said:
			
		

> You call rogers and ask for a corporate plan when they ask which company you say national defence. I got 150 mins and unlimited weeknights after 6pm and unlimited weekends for 25$.



I have a corporate plan with Bell (its through future shop, though they hopefully have one for the dnd) and it costs me $25/month for:
200 free mins/month 
free evenings and weekends from 6pm to 8am, instead of 8pm to 7am 
free web browsing 
free call display
free 25msg holder answering machine 
1/2 price long distance calls anywhere in North america
and im not sure what the price is but discounted use for international calls when you go abroad

I've been all over Canada and have never had a problem with bell coverage, its awesome! rogers is pretty good as well though! dont go for telus as they are a complete ripoff
Hope this helps.


----------



## visitor (17 Dec 2005)

Is there any new infornation about good cell  companies  that include long distance and good overseas rates for 2005/2006?


----------



## Delta (24 Jan 2006)

I apologize if I put this thread in the wrong section, but this section seems as close as it would get to my topic

I am planning to a get cellphone, I know that Rogers gives out a special discount for military members; around $20-something dollars a month, need to show military ID card. Anyone here know anything about whether the other cellphone companies are offering similar plans? I live in the Greater Vancouver Area, B.C.. Thnx.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2006)

Bell does

Edit: wow...used the search function

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/741.0.html


----------



## BKells (21 May 2006)

Is there anyone here that uses the government cell phone plan? The 25$ one that the cell phone companies put you on. I want to know what the features are and how much it really costs with taxes. Thanks.


----------



## xrme (22 May 2006)

I have a DND corporate plan with Rogers. $18 a month. 200 anytime minutes. Free evenings and weekends. Call display. Call forwarding. Conference calling. Detail Billing. Per second billing. As with most carriers, the $6.95 network fee, and $.75 911 fee are extra. Everything compared, for the appx $25 a month, this was the best deal I found.


----------



## Booked_Spice (22 May 2006)

Just my 2 cents...

MOst companies have the 6.95 network fee. I phoned around for the best plan. Here is what I have found Bell offers Military discount it is 30 a month plus taxes. The network fee is included. We have free unlimitied incoming calls. 100 mins free long distance. 200 mins regular and it is free after 7 pm.


Have a great day


----------



## Enzo (22 May 2006)

Is the DND corporate plan open to any CF member?


----------



## navymich (22 May 2006)

Enzo, not sure about the others, but through Bell Mobility, yes, it is available to all military members.


----------



## Enzo (22 May 2006)

Thanks Mich. I might have to look into this further. I'm using Rogers and I'm loathe to modify my plan as I have "per second" billing from way back. I'd prefer to continue enjoying that if I can.


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

wow thanks guys, i didnt even know that rogers offered a pln for the military, im going to have to do some research.

ang


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 May 2006)

Yeah I had no idea either.  We are movnig again next week so we shall have to do another change to our existing plan so we will be sure to enquire about that once we get to our new destination.


----------



## Dog (4 Jun 2007)

Okay people, 

I'm heading off on course in a week, and I'm looking at getting a cell, is there any information in this thread that maybe should be revised? Has anything better come on the market in the past year or two?


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

Fever Builds for iPhone (Anxiety Too)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/04/technology/04iphone.html?ref=technology

But no discount on that one...


----------



## adaminc (4 Jun 2007)

I'd just like to add that Rogers owns Fido, and also Rogers has thrown up a whole whack of new towers so coverage should be better, plus they will be the first to make 3G as they use GSM/HSDPA technology whereas Bell and Telus use CDMA technology. The benefits of GSM and HSDPA are the sim card (can use any phone you want that supports a sim card), and if you get a smartphone, data rates for HSDPA are 3.6mbps/84kbps (and higher). You can also get pcmcia/expresscards that support HSDPA for true broadband wireless with your laptop. I dont know what the rates are though. 

HowardForums.com is a good place to check out mobile phone and provider reviews.

p.s. dont get amp'd mobile, they filed chapter 11.


----------



## lone bugler (4 Sep 2008)

i was told recently that the CF actually has a cellphone plan with rogers, anyone know if this is true what what are the details of the plan, thanks for the insight


----------



## dangerboy (4 Sep 2008)

Here in CFB Shilo some of the duty cell phones are through Rogers, that is probably the cell phone plan you heard about, there is no personal military cell phone plan.


----------



## Spring_bok (4 Sep 2008)

Rogers does have a DND plan, call them as the details vary from month to month depending on what they are promoting.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Sep 2008)

Take a look at the latest thread on cell phones and what people think of The various companies. 

My 2 cents...stay away from Rogers.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Sep 2008)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Rogers does have a DND plan, call them as the details vary from month to month depending on what they are promoting.



I stand corrected, they don't advertise it very much here in Brandon which is strange as almost all new troops have cell phones.


----------



## medaid (4 Sep 2008)

I'm partial to Rogers 

I've been with 

Bell = crap 
Telus = crap 
Fido = crap'

  So I've been with the largest companies in Canada and I can honestly say Roger has been the best so far. I've got a crackberry that's on a Federal plan and it rocks! I get unlimited evening and weekends, 1000 weekday minute, unlimited Rogers - Rogers -Fido, a kick butt data package, voice mail and caller ID... how much? $120. I LOVE IT. 

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT 

But then again, if you're on your phone as much as I am, you'd love it too. I just don't love e-mails at 0324hrs...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I'm partial to Rogers
> 
> I've been with
> 
> ...



You do realize that FIDO=ROGERS right?


----------



## medaid (4 Sep 2008)

I was with Fido before Rogers took them over.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I was with Fido before Rogers took them over.



Gotcha  

BTW Here on the ROCK Rogers sucks donkey nuts they only go as far as Clarenville, NL .


----------



## PViddy (4 Sep 2008)

Such a thing does exist with Rogers (i am on it) but they don't really advertise it and the only reason i found out about it was through a friend that works for the company.  I would think it is similar to other plans for Canadian federal employees etc as it was described to me as a "government corporate plan". but it does end up being a pretty sweet deal.  Let me clarify, that unless something has changed, you do have to be on a contract with Rogers where you are billed monthly.

 I won't go into specifics about my plan and what i pay (i will do so by PM), the funny thing is that when i did call about it several years ago i was put on hold while my customer service rep blew some dust off a book somewhere, haha, after several minutes i was signed up, didn't ask me for any proof whatsoever that i was indeed a member of the CF! no unit, rank, SN, natta! i thought that was a bit odd, but again that was based on my experience.

cheers

PV


----------



## medaid (4 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Gotcha
> 
> BTW Here on the ROCK Rogers sucks donkey nuts they only go as far as Clarenville, NL .



Hehehe  That sucks for you mate


----------



## PViddy (4 Sep 2008)

> So I've been with the largest companies in Canada and I can honestly say Roger has been the best so far. I've got a crackberry that's on a Federal plan and it rocks! I get unlimited evening and weekends, 1000 weekday minute, unlimited Rogers - Rogers -Fido, a kick butt data package, voice mail and caller ID... how much? $120. I LOVE IT.



I would also have to echo MedTech sentiments, i don't think i will ever switch from Rogers they have been pretty great from a customer service perspective.  The GSM network that Rogers uses does make it very simple to upgrade your phone when you need, as you simply switch your card to the new phone.

cheers

PV


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Sep 2008)

Not really I pray at the temple of BELL/ALIANT (got no real other choice), well I suppose I could go with Telus but all they do is rent off the Aliant Cell Towers.


----------



## Occam (4 Sep 2008)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Such a thing does exist with Rogers (i am on it) but they don't really advertise it and the only reason i found out about it was through a friend that works for the company.  I would think it is similar to other plans for Canadian federal employees etc as it was described to me as a "government corporate plan". but it does end up being a pretty sweet deal.



I can assure you that whatever plan you have, it is not even close to a "government corporate plan".  If it were, you wouldn't buy it.  The government corporate plan with Rogers and Telus for cellphones and Blackberrys does not include any free minutes, period.  All minutes are billable.  Data is only covered up to 30 MB, at which point it becomes billable by the MB.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Sep 2008)

MedTech, I've sent you a PM, but then I thought that perhaps others like myself would also like to know the same thing.

What did you have to do to get the plan? as in who did you talk to, and how roundabout was it to get done.

Thanks on my own and others' behalf


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2008)

Occam said:
			
		

> I can assure you that whatever plan you have, it is not even close to a "government corporate plan".  If it were, you wouldn't buy it.  The government corporate plan with Rogers and Telus for cellphones and Blackberrys does not include any free minutes, period.  All minutes are billable.  Data is only covered up to 30 MB, at which point it becomes billable by the MB.



Mind if I ask how you know that??  I've administered all 3 of the bills from our providers in my former units...Crackberry included.  Maybe things have changed but....it wasn't that way before.


----------



## Occam (5 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask how you know that??  I've administered all 3 of the bills from our providers in my former units...Crackberry included.  Maybe things have changed but....it wasn't that way before.



New national wireless service contracts, cut by PWGSC on Feb 26, 2007.  See your tel rep for details.


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask how you know that??  I've administered all 3 of the bills from our providers in my former units...Crackberry included.  Maybe things have changed but....it wasn't that way before.



I think perhaps it has ... he's got it pretty much bang-on as to what occurs here.

Gawd forbid I actually "open" any attachments I get; if it can wait for us to open on the desktop ... that's what we do as SOP around my workplace these days.  :-\


----------



## PViddy (5 Sep 2008)

> I can assure you that whatever plan you have, it is not even close to a "government corporate plan".  If it were, you wouldn't buy it.  The government corporate plan with Rogers and Telus for cellphones and Blackberrys does not include any free minutes, period.  All minutes are billable.  Data is only covered up to 30 MB, at which point it becomes billable by the MB.



I can assure you that you are mostly incorrect.  I have no free minutes per say, nor did i state that previously.  What i did say is that what i do pay for is a really great deal.  When i ordered my plan, i specifically asked for the plan for members of the CF, coincidentally, i am sure you find other large groups of employees have similar discount plans (i.e teachers unions)  I am looking at my bill right now, it's called a "corporate plan" for members of the CF.  for any further clarification i would think it would make sense to contact them directly.

cheers

PV


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2008)

PViddy said:
			
		

> I can assure you that you are mostly incorrect.  I have no free minutes per say, nor did i state that previously.  What i did say is that what i do pay for is a really great deal.  When i ordered my plan, i specifically asked for the plan for members of the CF, coincidentally, i am sure you find other large groups of employees have similar discount plans (i.e teachers unions)  I am looking at my bill right now, it's called a "corporate plan" for members of the CF.  for any further clarification i would think it would make sense to contact them directly.
> 
> cheers
> 
> PV



Ah. Clarification then.

It's a "Corporate Plan" for members of the CF.

It's NOT a CF Corporate Plan with them though (ie it's not the plan whereby they are providing corporate services to the CF in a working enviornment for "official" business).

It's a civvy plan with a fancy name for members of the CF to join if they wish for "personal" use. That does make a world of difference in the context of it all.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2008)

Occam said:
			
		

> New national wireless service contracts, cut by PWGSC on Feb 26, 2007.  See your tel rep for details.





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think perhaps it has ... he's got it pretty much bang-on as to what occurs here.
> 
> Gawd forbid I actually "open" any attachments I get; if it can wait for us to open on the desktop ... that's what we do as SOP around my workplace these days.  :-\



Wow.  That is a pretty big change..and not in a good way IMO.  We had 'packages' avail back when I looked after this stuff at Bde HQ (voice and data for the CBerries).  

C'est la vie!


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Sep 2008)

I have to say, Aliant has been good to me. I got on this plan way back in G'town - 

Landline + 5 features
HS Internet
LD Package (Anywhere in Altlantic Canada anytime - free)
Cell - 500 anytime minutes (plus the standard week-end / evenings after 6)

Ready for this?   $72.00 monthly!!

I added my satellite for another 75.00 and haven't looked back. The reception on my cell is awesome (NFLD Sapper - I got 3 bars DEEP in Indian Bay at my cabin on #2 pond... ;D)


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Sep 2008)

The Dutch had the right idea when we were deployed to Africa. If there is anyone on here who was there knows what I mean... Their cell providers gave them free cell phones with ALL the bells and whistles prior to deployment and offered them a reduced roaming package with unlimited texting. Seeing that they were going to be so far from their friends and family, what better way to communicate? 

But Africa, you say? Not much roaming capability there, huh? Not a problem for their provider - they dropped a tower in their camp!! We went over to their mess once for a game of pool and talk about a sea of neon glow!! Hundreds of soldiers - all on cell phones!!! 

And all for one low price - IIRC, about 50 guilder.


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2008)

Talk is that Telus and Bell are getting together to upgrade their systems - they,ll share the pain as they get the GSM SIMM cards that'll make them world phone compatible AND give them room to negotiate with world phone carriers elsewhere to share in Roaming fees... which Rogers / FIDO currently have a monopoly on...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I have to say, Aliant has been good to me. I got on this plan way back in G'town -
> 
> Landline + 5 features
> HS Internet
> ...



Bin my rant was with Rogers and since we really don't have any other options here on the rock besides Bell/Aliant is the best choice.


----------



## pfl (5 Sep 2008)

Inever had any problems with Rogers here in Montreal, that is until I got a Blackberry and got stiffed on data. How's about a $958 bill for a month? Now they have some better data plans but back when the blackberry first came here about 2 years ago, man the data plans were garbage :crybaby:


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Bin my rant was with Rogers and since we really don't have any other options here on the rock besides Bell/Aliant is the best choice.



I know - I was jus' braggin'!!!


----------



## Stoker (5 Sep 2008)

On ship we were on Aliant for Blackberry service which was excellent.  We went on with Rogers and the service was terrible. The coverage Rogers have is not very good, compared with other providers.


----------



## lone bugler (5 Sep 2008)

PViddy if you could send that PM about your current "CF corporate plan", that would be great, cheers


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> On ship we were on Aliant for Blackberry service which was excellent.  We went on with Rogers and the service was terrible. The coverage Rogers have is not very good, compared with other providers.


Problem with Rogers is that Bell / Telus have the larger network of towers and have refused to lease tower space to Rogers.... forcing Rogers/Fido to put up their own towers... yeah - a business decision.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Problem with Rogers is that Bell / Telus have the larger network of towers and have refused to lease tower space to Rogers.... forcing Rogers/Fido to put up their own towers... yeah - a business decision.



Tower sharing is or is being made mandatory - see: http://www.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/smt-gst.nsf/en/sf08988e.html

Tower sharing is, was anyway, fairly common, especially in urban areas. Some companies, however, were, reportedly, unwilling to pay a 'fair' share of sharing costs. Maybe that was Rogers/Fido?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2008)

Remember that Rogers/Fido and Bell/Aliant are on very different networks. Rogers uses GSM while Bell uses CDMA (IIRC).


----------



## Stoker (6 Sep 2008)

Compared to the US and Europe we are paying some of the highest fee's for cell usage. I heard a couple of days ago that there is another cell company coming to Canada, they have acquired licences in every province except Quebec. Hopefully with more competition, rates will come down.


----------



## lone bugler (7 Sep 2008)

so em besides the obvious thread hijack, I'm still trying to find out the details to this elusive CF/government employers/ corporate plan


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

> so em besides the obvious thread hijack, I'm still trying to find out the details to this elusive CF/government employers/ corporate plan



Which one?  As has been mentioned, if you ask, several of the companies offer such plans.  Not all will be the same. 

Of course there is the "Company" cellphone that belongs to the CF/Government Department and is issued out to employees/members and all use for 'business' is paid by the Department.  Any 'Private' calls are paid for by the phone holder.  Do you think all these Government, not only DND, officials went out and bought their own Crackberries?


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Remember that Rogers/Fido and Bell/Aliant are on very different networks. Rogers uses GSM while Bell uses CDMA (IIRC).


Bell & Telus are apparently gonna go partner & move to GSM over the next little while - cost sharing.  For the only reason that, once they are GSM, they can then contract with other international cell companies & earn ROAMING revenues from visitors.

Also, once their cell users have phones that will work around the world, they'll be receiving a ton of international calls over their network

Oh yeah - they'll have to sell to all their Bell cell users new phones.... case that old CDMA phone just won't work anymore


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Tower sharing is or is being made mandatory - see: http://www.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/smt-gst.nsf/en/sf08988e.html
> 
> Tower sharing is, was anyway, fairly common, especially in urban areas. Some companies, however, were, reportedly, unwilling to pay a 'fair' share of sharing costs. Maybe that was Rogers/Fido?


Yes Edward,  it is being made mandatory BUT, it hasn't been that way till very recently.
Bell has been playing hardnosed with Rogers/Fido on this matter - till the government started to impose rules.

From what I can gather (my sister used to be Controller for Fido (Pre Rogers)) They have been willing to share costs - but again, Bell has it's own interpretation of what is / isn't fair.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - they'll have to sell to all their Bell cell users new phones.... case that old CDMA phone just won't work anymore



I don't think they are doing away with the CDMA, or EVOD networks, just adding a GSM like network.

The CDMA/EVOD network is the better network for data and other applications.  It is also the faster network.


here is some info if anyone is looking


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I don't think they are doing away with the CDMA, or EVOD networks, just adding a GSM like network.
> 
> The CDMA/EVOD network is the better network for data and other applications.  It is also the faster network.
> 
> ...



You are correct.

There is one global 3rd Generation (of personal wireless services) (3G) standard: IMT 2000. There are two ways to get there:

1. An advanced version of GSM being developed by 3GPP (Rogers/Fido is a member of this group); and

2. An advanced form of CDMA being developed by 3GPP2 (Bell Canada and TELUS are members of this group).

The hardware vendors, Nortel and the like, are members of both groups.

The 3rd Generation has promised much but, thus far, delivered too little. It's not clear that either the 3GPP or 3GPP2 standards will provide systems with the bandwidth consumers say they want within the spectrum allocations that are available. 

Various *4th Generation* solutions are already being developed - e.g. OFDM (in a variety of flavours) - that promise to bring "real broadband" to highly mobile devices (hand-held devices moving at 150+ km/h). It is not yet clear when the necessary global spectrum allocations will be made.

Spectrum is all that really, really matters. Mobile = radio. Radio = spectrum. Spectrum = policy + politics. Everything else is just engineering ... and bags of money!


----------



## adaminc (9 Sep 2008)

Howardforums.com is a good place to read about cellular coverage, and cellphones etc... I'm sure that people who work for rogers frequent that site so you could probably ask them.

I have always thought about trying a rogers data plan + texting, then use that and a cheap voip service, and run a voip client on a smartphone. Anyone else try something like this yet?


----------



## Welshy (9 Sep 2008)

If any of you are interested in the deal provided by rogers simply go to their store and ask about the military plan that they offer. Sometimes they look at you cluelessly, but tell them it really exists and they can usually look through their system and find the deal and print out a sheet with the different packages that they offer. After that simply choose the plan, show your military ID and they set you up. I've also heard that even though telus does not offer the military discount plan, they have a price match policy and will meet rogers deal, if you can get a print out and prove those are the rates.


----------



## horatio749 (6 Apr 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have recently had some issues with Bell Canada and a corporate plan through OPSEU I have had with them for a while. I want to get off of that plan as soon as possible. 
I was wondering if anyone had any information on the "Government of Canada" or DND plan through any of the major "providers" that are for personal use.
When I asked the failure that calls himslef a bell employee to look them up for me. I was told that without a NAG number there was nothing he could do for me. 
So I proceeded to nag and he was of no help. Neither was the next lady that answered after I called back to speak with someone else. 
Anyone have any idea what the heck a NAG number is or what the one for the DND is with bell? 
Or am I better off looking at one of the other evils known as cell phone providers.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2011)

You are responsible for all contracts you enter into. 
There is a CF Discount List thread here. If you read the IRP threads, you will see when you sign for that $70 "free" phone contract, you made that choice. Therefore you are committed to meeting the requirements of the plan you signed even if you are posted.

"National Agreements" are intended for government operational use vice personal benefit.

There is no personal government discount plan for most basic utilities.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2011)

Rogers offers a military plan for CF members, call them, ask for the details and then call back and tell them you're thinking of switching.


----------



## horatio749 (16 Apr 2011)

So after some digging and speaking to my OR, I found out a plan does exist.
Basically I was told to walk in, in uniform, and ask for the military plan.
It works out to 200 minutes, some basic features, and 25% discount on anything else you add to the plan (voicemail or data) for around 20 bucks a month.


----------



## infant (19 Jan 2012)

Was that with Bell?


----------



## Pusser (20 Jan 2012)

My wife has become very adept at dealing with Rogers.  We have a bunch of things bundled with them (smart phones, home phone, cable).  All she did last time was call them and say we wanted to pay less (while hinting that we were looking at changing providers).  They were very quick to find a way to reduce our bill by $50/mo.  I should point out that this was in addition to the 15% discount we were already getting for bundling services.

The moral of the story is if you want something, ask.  The worst they can do is say no, but they might say yes.


----------



## Scott (20 Jan 2012)

Anyone with a mobile should, every now and then, call your service provider and have them check into your plan. My wife saved 50 bucks a month and had some things thrown in for free with a call. I saved 65. More and more mobile companies popping up (Wind comes to mind) is only going to help more. Hope that the big boys don't buy out the next spectrum auction and keep a strange hold on things and it will get better still.


----------



## ballz (20 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Anyone with a mobile should, every now and then, call your service provider and have them check into your plan.
> [/quote
> 
> Unless you're with Telus, then it's a waste of time  I've been with Telus for almost 7 years and never had a late payment. They've never given me any "customer loyalty" perks which they seem to give to people who complain a lot. My contract is up and my phone is unlocked, so I can switch companies at ease. I told them I'd sign a new 3-year contract if they gave me the free phone (everyone gets that for a 3-year contract) and $10/month worth of free long-distance minutes (which costs them nothing). They said no.
> ...


----------



## Cui (20 Jan 2012)

I got Wind Mobile last year, and I got unlimited talk/text plus facebook for $25 a month. I didn't realize that promotional plan only last for a year, and when I was slapped with a $45 a month bill, I was mad. Called to complain, and was told to switch to a $29 unlimited talk/text/data plan. I thought about switching to Koodo or something else, but realized that Wind was still the cheapest around for decent phone service, so I switched plans and got a smartphone on a tab, which I don't think is too bad for a starving student like me. 

I think Wind Mobile is a good choice if you live in one of the coverage areas, they have relatively cheap plans and nice phones, just that your coverage area might be a bit restricted.


----------



## Scott (20 Jan 2012)

I'm with Telus and have never had too big a problem...prvided I hold them accountable and plan to spend a few minutes a month on the phone with them pointing certain things out.

I haven't tested their "new" new phone plan out yet, and likely won't for the foreseeable future, because it looks like bunk.

9er is with Bell and seems to get more breaks but them's the breaks, I guess. I am happy with the service and how they right their wrongs. Wife did have an issue when she flew to the Uk to meet me over Xmas...her "international" phone, which she had just confirmed would work over there, did not register on the local systems. This used to happen to me a lot but hasn't since I got some things straightened out.

Like I said, it does take me some emails or phone calls to sort things out, but it has pretty much always come out to my satisfaction


----------

